# Sense 3.5 Elements Integration (Evernote, Exchange Tasks, et al)



## ejlax (Aug 26, 2011)

Gents,
Been testing Sense 3.5 on my old DInc. Not in love so much with the new UI, but i do love the full Evernote and Tasks integration into Sense. Since the devs are having a good time attempting to port Sense 3.5 over to the 'bolt; what is the possiblity, if any, of just getting some of the newer Sense 3.5 components, like the Evernote integration and Tasks?


----------

